# Is MKL day time & a half?



## garbage (Jan 15, 2016)

Just wondering if MKL day time & a half?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 15, 2016)

From what I remember it's Memorial Day, Fourth of July, Labor Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year's Day.


----------



## garbage (Jan 15, 2016)

Okay. Thank you.


----------



## On6 (Jan 15, 2016)

It's not.


----------



## StaticSun (Jan 15, 2016)

No


----------

